# BBQ Sauce



## smokin lou (Jun 29, 2007)

I call this "Lou's Italian Style Carolina BBQ Sauce"  :

 1 1/2    cups  apple cider vinegar
  1         cup  catsup
 1/4       cup  texas pete
 1/2       cup  bullseye barbeque sauce
 1/2       cup  light brown sugar -- firmly packed
 1/4       cup  worcestershire sauce
  2         tablespoons  butter
  1 1/2    teaspoons  onion powder
  1 1/2    teaspoons  garlic powder
  1 1/2    teaspoons  ground cumin
  1          teaspoon  salt
  1/2       teaspoon  ground black pepper
  1/2       teaspoon  crushed red pepper

Stir togeter all ingredients in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer about 5 minutes. Chill in refrigerator.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 29, 2007)

What pray tell is Texas Pete?  Not that it is likely to be found here!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Pete


----------



## squeezy (Jun 29, 2007)

It's so mild, it must be the flavor that is so great?


----------



## smokin lou (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Y'all don't get texas pete up there? I could't eat without it.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 1, 2007)

we got it @ wally world here in kentucky, it's in the "latin foods" isle which is a whole other story....


----------



## linescum (Jul 1, 2007)

i like to use Dave's Insanity Sauce!!!!!

http://www.cosmicchile.com/site/dave...ity-sauce.html


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 2, 2007)

Linescum,
     Ya need to get ahold of a  bottle of Sambal Taliwang, it’s made with the Naga Jolokia pepper (which has a Scofield rating of 800,000 units, and that’s unconcentrated)

_The Naga Jolokia (Bhut Jolokia) is a chili pepper that occurs in northeastern India (Assam, Nagaland, and Manipur) and Bangladesh. It was confirmed by Guinness World Records to be the hottest chili in the world, displacing the Red Savina._

As for me…I’ll stick to my srirachi sauce, thank you


----------



## squeezy (Jul 3, 2007)

I did find an outlet here in Canada located in Ottawa.
Perhaps I'll order some next time.
For those Canadian members that are looking for a good selection of all things hot'n'spicy, can visit http://chillychiles.com/index.html?submenu=home


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

i'll make ya a deal.. what part of canada- i'll send some texas fiesta spice & that pete stuff & a couple southern others to canada  - depending on what part ya live,i'll make a request.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm in Ontario ... so what are ya proposin' ?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

well here's the links to the spice sites http://www.fiesta.com http://www.texaspete.com/product_hot_sauce.html   i'd like to find a link to some reindeer sausage or caribou steaks.


----------



## Dbaxter (Feb 10, 2018)

squeezy said:


> I did find an outlet here in Canada located in Ottawa.
> Perhaps I'll order some next time.
> For those Canadian members that are looking for a good selection of all things hot'n'spicy, can visit http://chillychiles.com/index.html?submenu=home


There is a site in Canada that Imports a lot of the Top brand Sauces and Rub And they ship all over Canada

https://therubshack.ca/

killer hogs
1934 bbq sauce 
sucklebusters 
bad byrons butt rub


----------

